# Männerstimme in Frauenstimme verändern



## Bligg (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Hörspiel mit ein paar Kollegen aufgenommen. Unser Problem ist aber, dass wir aus einer Männerstimme eine Frauenstimme machen müssen. Wir haben es im Audacity probiert, indem wir einfach die Tonhöhe verändert haben. So klingt die Stimme aber sehr unecht und kindisch.
Kann mit jemand erklären, wie man eine Männerstimme in eine Frauenstimme umwandelt?
Falls ich ein anderes Programm brauche, dann sollte dieses Kostenlos sein.
Zudem wäre ich dankbar, wenn in den Antworten nicht al zu viele Fachbegriffe dirn sind, weil ich mich nicht so in diesem Thema auskenne.
thx für die Antworten.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Januar 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Schau hier mal nach; http://www.softonic.de/s/stimmenverzerrer. Ist Softwarebasierend. Wenn Du was auf Hardwarebasis suchst, hat Conrad nen Bausatz im Angebot.


----------



## Bligg (19. Januar 2010)

hey, ich habe die Programme ausprobiert, und sie nützen mir leider nichts.
kennt jemand ein Programm, in dem ich den krimi einfach reinkopieren kan und meine stimme verändern kan?


----------

